# Sugar Gliders from Amey Zoo



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Me and my fiance recently bought a sugar glider from Amey Zoo in Bovingdon, she was advertised as "hand tame" and on the phone with Mark he told us that he had her in his hand at the time, we drove for nearly 2 hours (in which time Mark bumped the price up by £25) trying to find this place because sugar gliders aren't the easiest animal to find in Oxfordshire, when we got there she wouldn't come to him, he had to get her out with a glove and was having to really restrain her from biting him which she was clearly trying to do, she did not seem happy at all, i could not hear myself think from all the barking and noise she was making and it was clear to me that she was not "hand tame", we bought her still anyway though because we felt that he could not look after her properly so we would, she has since calmed down a lot but we are still having difficulty with her

I would also like to comment on Mark's disgusting attitude and lack of customer service. He is rude, smug and has no problems letting you know how bad an idea something is or that "he wouldn't have done that". I will personally never go there again

Has anyone else had this problem with Mark or Amey Zoo in general or is it just me?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

His online tutorials on Reptile care is pretty bad tbh!


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

i have not seen his online tutorials but if it's anything like how he is in person i can only imagine it's more like a video of how bad an owner you are and how amazing he is


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Fraid it's something I hear alot! Join the forum in my sig, lots of accurate suggie info.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

*Amey Zoo*

I have read your thread and to be honest from personal experience I think that Mark and all the other staff at Amey Zoo are very knowledgeable with the respects of the animals that they provide for sale.
My son experianced some problems with one of his snakes (which was not brought from Amey Zoo) And Mark being the true professional took the time out to give my son some expert guidance with regards to how to treat and resolve this issue which I am pleased to say has been a complete sucess without a trip to the vets
I would like to point out for the record that all the staff at Amey Zoo seem to have as much time as people require with regards to the welfare of animals. 
I feel that if you had an axe to grind with Amey Zoo then you should have taken it up with Mark.
It is unfair that you have posted it on here.


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you glidergirl I shall look into that 

And Biggys in response to your reply I have posted this thread onto UKRF as a warning to other people, I was treated very poorly, was offered no advice and was made to feel an idiot by Mark. The sugar glider I bought is frightened by anything and everything around her, I'm not sure what happened during her time at Amey Zoo but it sure has made a massively negative impact on her.
I have posted this thread purely because I am not the only person who has been made to feel this way, I have come into contact with MANY people who have been treated the same as me, this post is purely so people know what Mark is like before doing any kind of business with him


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

been there before, lovely bloke.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Very very knowledgable guy, lots of respect for him ( and wife suzie )


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I've got minimal experience with him but on some occasions he's been a top bloke, chatty and informative. 
On other occasions he has been abrupt and rude (not to mention insulting) by informing me I was 'not experienced enough to breed my own mice for food for the snakes'. He had know idea who I was or that at the time I'd been keeping rodents for upwards of 13 years, didn't bother to ask what I kept and had a very high and mighty attitude. I had serious issues biting my tongue on that one. 

I've also had to deal with the fallout when people have received awful advice supposedly from him. I say supposedly because I wasn't present when this info was given out and so can't say hand on heart he is at fault and have no with to throw around accusations that can't be verified.

As I said though, some occasions he's been lovely. It just seems to depend on what mood you catch him in!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not know him or have never met him, but his online video guide to tortoises was pants!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only ever spoken to him once. That was enough for me. :whistling2:


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i have met him, seemed ok, although was quite arrogant. Personally i enjoy it when people assume that you know nothing, when you actualy have kicked round the block a few times, an know ur exanthaminicus from your acanthurus.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

I went there with a friend(and friend of his) and he spoke down to me and was very rude. I didnt give him any reason to be rude

Frankly I dont care if a true expert knows everything(god level knowledge), if they are rude and put people down they are asses

As a customer, I wouldnt go there.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't it funny how only one person has to say something for a hundred similar stories to emerge?

I find it frightening how many highly regarded, almost celebrity animal people turn out to be hiding something whether it be neglect or smuggling rings...

I saw Mark Amey on tv the other morning with 'friend' Steve Bagshall. Reminded me that people aren't always as they seem and also how easy some people find it to bluff their way into popularity. If you say you are the expert often enough it gets believed no questions asked. 

Mark Amey has been around such a long time and is one of those people who everyone gets referred to for advice etc but then this popularity gets perpetuated as people are too afraid to stand up and say 'actually, I had a bad experience with this person'. 


Makes no odds HOW knowledgable an individual is - its the upcoming keepers that will be looking after the captive exotics in future when these people are long gone so why look down on anyone? Passing on all knowledge and experience, new information found, is the way to go.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

photographymatt said:


> I went there with a friend(and friend of his) and he spoke down to me and was very rude. I didnt give him any reason to be rude
> 
> Frankly I dont care if a true expert knows everything(god level knowledge), if they are rude and put people down they are asses
> 
> As a customer, I wouldnt go there.





photographymatt said:


> been there before, lovely bloke.


you changed your mind quickly:whistling2:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

verity123 said:


> you changed your mind quickly:whistling2:


lol. was being facetious


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

TBH i have always looked up to this guy and always (and still do) want to visit his shop one day, only to look around but still.

BUT, In my opinion, if you really want some good advise then you should ask on here. Since becoming a member here i have never had bad advise and never been led a stray and its always from people who have kept for years rather than people who have read about teh "specs" of a breed.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Still stand by what I say, very knowledgable, have visited his shop on a number of occassions, great guy. 

Have on a number of occassions when visiting the shop been in there for hours, literally just chatting away with mark and wife suzie after only intending to 'pop in'. Both of them together have got so much knowledge it's hard not to be drawn into great conversation on so many levels. 

I wasn't originally going to say but, this is where my cousin got his pair of gliders from and the whole experience was great.


----------



## Itsme (Nov 2, 2010)

_jake_ said:


> His online tutorials on Reptile care is pretty bad tbh!


Hello all, I must say my experience with Amey zoo is along th same lines as yours, I called up after stumbling across his website looking to buy my first suggie. He was very professional, chatty and polite on the phone so I was completely shocked when I traveled over 40 miles to his shop and he was like a total different person. I was told the glider was tame and liked coming out the cage however he was squealing like crazy when Mark picked him out of the cage and brought him to me. I asked Mark about this and I could tell he was instantly annoyed at my asking and replied with "if you had done your research you'd know they don't like strangers" which to be fair I ha been told they "crab" when scared although this was not what I was expecting. I asked to hold him before he was put in the container but wa shot down with "do you want to be bitten?" As with you the price given on the phone was upped when I was at the till but feeling humiliated enough from his remarks that made me feel stupid infront of the whole shop I just paid and went on my way. I have an array of gliders now (no more from amey zoo) and none of them have had any issues, all friendly, all come to cage door to be let out, however the one I got from amey zoo is still not a happy glider. 
Mark must be good at his job as he wouldn't have got where he is now if he was awful with animals but I'm never going back there as I know my glider isn't happy and I do not like being humiliated!!! I hope you hav success with your glider!!


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Never met him never care too.. I would never shop at amey zoo I have heard far too much negative feedback and i believe repuation is important so i will just pass the dice and let someone else roll. 

Guy at work lives in his road and the man thinks he is expert and superior at absolutely everything that falls into conversation golf, swimming, shooting, climbing, monkey tossing..


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Mark, he's always been a top notch guy, although I have seen his famous attitude and it's always been aimed at numptys that bring in animals on deaths door due to their own bad husbandry. Now I'm not saying these people deserve to be spoken to the way he does, but if you had to deal with people like that day in day out you'd certainly get a bit annoyed with it.

The fact is, yes Mark can come across as an arse sometimes, but he IS a very knowledgeable and highly regarded keeper who WILL always go out of his way to help someone and their animals, no matter why the situation has arisen. At the end of the day people have bad days, we get stressed and take it out on others, and you can rant all day about how he shouldn't but the fact is we all do it.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

His care sheets are crap, no updates in the online website, like a rock.

Im talking for the website ive visited couple a times before, i have never met Mark and dont know anything about his personality


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

The grabbing and noise is down to the fact that they are nocturnal and all these incounters are during the day. If you were pulled out of your bed in the middle of the night, had the lights turned on shown to an excited potential buyer, would you be in a bit of a 2&8?! I know for sure I would be with a few choice words in there too!! Lol.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Isn't it funny how only one person has to say something for a hundred similar stories to emerge?
> 
> I find it frightening how many highly regarded, almost celebrity animal people turn out to be hiding something whether it be neglect or smuggling rings...
> 
> ...


Pouchie ,,this is the best post ive ever read on this forum...
Makes me glad i read something outwith,,monkey talk..


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

At the end of the day, it shouldn't matter what mood you are in, you must always maintain a certain level of customer service, if you are in a bad mood there is no need to pass that on to innocent people coming to your shop for help,

and as for "crabbing is only because they are nocturnal and being taken out in the day" is a valid but point but seeing as he was on the phone to me earlier that morning and he told us he had her out in his hand at the time it kinda leads you to suggest that maybe it shouldn't have been a problem having her out in the day


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

abandonallhope said:


> I've never had a problem with Mark, he's always been a top notch guy, although I have seen his famous attitude and it's always been aimed at numptys that bring in animals on deaths door due to their own bad husbandry. Now I'm not saying these people deserve to be spoken to the way he does, but if you had to deal with people like that day in day out you'd certainly get a bit annoyed with it.
> 
> The fact is, yes Mark can come across as an arse sometimes, but he IS a very knowledgeable and highly regarded keeper who WILL always go out of his way to help someone and their animals, no matter why the situation has arisen. At the end of the day people have bad days, we get stressed and take it out on others, and you can rant all day about how he shouldn't but the fact is we all do it.


I've known Mark for 7 ish years, I've seen his attitude directed at numpties and I've also seen it toward those who are not numpties but just asked for his advice. I've even seen people leave his shop in tears! To me, regardless of your feelings, if that person is asking for help then you should help them for the animal's sake.



mat_worrell said:


> The grabbing and noise is down to the fact that they are nocturnal and all these incounters are during the day. If you were pulled out of your bed in the middle of the night, had the lights turned on shown to an excited potential buyer, would you be in a bit of a 2&8?! I know for sure I would be with a few choice words in there too!! Lol.


I understand what you're saying, but the fact is the gliders are kept at the shop and not socialised at all which is more likely why they are crabbing and lunging. My well socialised gliders don't act in this way day or night.

Oh - and I was absolutey GUTTED to see he was on tour with Steve Backshall, I liked Steve .


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> *Oh - and I was absolutey GUTTED to see he was on tour with Steve Backshall, I liked Steve *.


Best part of this thread so far. I think Steve is great, but I was a little dissappointed when it was Mark Amey I saw with him on the TV. I guess Mark is one of the most widely used TV animal suppliers for reptiles etc.

I too have seen both sides to Mr. Amey. On occasions he had time for me and chatted about my enquiries. On others he pretty much looked through me and dismissed things I was asking. I've also seen him being very nice, and very abrupt with customers and both sides on the phone too.

I dont really ever know what to make of him.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

He does bear a striking similarity to Gary Glitter these days that i find disturbing.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Best part of this thread so far. I think Steve is great


 
Agree. Its like having a little piece of Steve Irwin back on our screens :notworthy:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know Mark personally and I've had limited experiences with Ameyzoo (through choice) but I have had experience with "hand tame gliders" I recently bought one from a lovely member on here, through discussions it was obvious the glider was well cared for, deeply loved and relatively "tame"

However all bonds were broken when she travelled to me - we have had to start the "bonding process" all over again and I spent weeks being very frightened of her even though I knew full well she was fairly tame and spent many (happy) hours outside her cage climbing on and around her original owner.

They do not bond easily and take their OWN time to trust you, this could take months or even years and it's not an easy task.

On the Ameyzoo front, however, I printed their glider "care sheet" read it and threw it away :lol2:
Get onto the sugar glider forum, best information I've ever found anywhere on the net on these precious and often difficult little creatures.

Best of luck with her :notworthy:


----------



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my tenrec from there, really cheap. He was nice to me prob bcos I done my research and knew what I was on about - apart from being told off for wanting the heatmat on the floor not on the side but he was pretty rude to my dad after he jokingly asked can a tenrec and a ferret be friends, he didnt mean any harm but mark was rude and told him that he is an idiot and can be put in prison, then I said my dad was joking he told me "No i dont think that idiot (or w.e he said) was joking"....kinda made it awkward. I did get some free mealworms though so I dno, like people said prob depends on his mood but Id like to see the animals in bigger enclosures.

And with the animal issue, I was told all the tenrecs are very friendly yet they all apart from mine balled up...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe he has split personalities! Jekyl & Hyde! :gasp:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

I think his job as a shop owner isnt to belittle people or make them feel stupid(regardless of them being dumbasses themselfs) but to educate and correct them so they learn


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> The fact is, yes Mark can come across as an arse sometimes, but he IS a very knowledgeable and highly regarded keeper who WILL always go out of his way to help someone and their animals, no matter why the situation has arisen. At the end of the day people have bad days, we get stressed and take it out on others, and you can rant all day about how he shouldn't but the fact is we all do it.


I am used by the local trading standard office for checking up on some of the things I am an expert on and I am never an arse to people unless they really push me, and to be honest even the most ignorant people sometimes are just like that because they are clueless. In this case however the OP went to buy a hand reared sugar glider which was not hand tame, and was talked down to... as a business owner my opinion is always be nice even if you are having a bad day as the customer is the one paying your wages and if you piss off to many people you end up unable to sell your stock with no money coming in... so maybe he should lose his attitude and just start working behind the scenes!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

NaomiR said:


> Get onto the sugar glider forum, best information I've ever found anywhere on the net on these precious and often difficult little creatures.
> 
> Best of luck with her :notworthy:


Awww, thank you :no1:



Crownan said:


> Best part of this thread so far. I think Steve is great, but I was a little dissappointed when it was Mark Amey I saw with him on the TV. I guess Mark is one of the most widely used TV animal suppliers for reptiles etc.


He also has an agent for TV work! 



Berber King said:


> He does bear a striking similarity to Gary Glitter these days that i find disturbing.


LMFAO!!


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Awww, thank you :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in media, alot of it is blagging and selling yourself high. mostly works


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i have worked for mark and must say he is an awesome guy
the gliders are kept in a semi wild state and not being handled
i have however stroked them and they seem fine with the staff

i think if you where mark you would get a little peed off with day after day of stupid comments

he has never been rude to me and i have found him a great resource

i would say 80% of the snakes out back are rescues and have seen them being brought in in terrible states, swollen hognose hemipenes, a corn soo fat it had rolls, an 'alligator found in the carpet right car park' (a columbian tegu actually) ect ect


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i have worked for mark and must say he is an awesome guy
> the gliders are kept in a semi wild state and not being handled
> i have however stroked them and they seem fine with the staff
> 
> ...


I understand that, I work in a shop myself. do you know how many criminally stupid comments that get said to me? do you know how many rude people I deal with who are personally offensive to me?

I dont like it after years of putting up with it, im hoping to leave when I can.but still..do you know how many times I have gone mental at a customer or been epic rude to them so they felt stupid? nope. never.

and mark has a repetition that people go to him for, not once would anyone gone into his shop and been rude or mean to him. he has no need or right to be rude to anyone. bite his lip,next please. or maybe like someone said....be more behind the scenes and get some good staff who know what customer service is for the front?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i have worked for mark and must say he is an awesome guy
> the gliders are kept in a semi wild state and not being handled
> i have however stroked them and they seem fine with the staff
> 
> ...


Oh - so the gliders aren't hand tame then?


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Kept in a semi wild state? Why would he do that? And furthermore, why would he not mention this to me over the phone instead of telling me she was hand tame and sat in his hand at the very point of me being on the phone?! So not only was I made to feel a complete moron by Mark, he also lied to me to get a sale!! I wonder what else he has lied about in the past?!
I'm really starting to regret ever meeting Mark and am failing to see why anyone can think of him as a nice guy, if it wouldn't offend people I'd begin to use some pretty strong words to really put to effect how i feel about him and this whole scam he has set up, think he may be making an appearance on Watchdog soon.

At least I now know where I stand and that because of a complete lack of care for this glider I have to start from complete scratch taming her.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

*The sugar gliders witch hunt*

I still think that if you have an axe to grind with Amey Zoo then get a BACK BONE and take it up With Mark instead of slating Mark and Amey Zoo on RFUK . If you felt that upset by what had happened then you should have just gone somewhere else.
For ALL that have made negative comments Mark & the staff at Amey Zoo. The people that are left to deal with the fall out of what some other people think having exotic animals is a great idea at the time. But for what ever reason down the line just want their prize animals disposed of because of injurys due to bad husbandry or just because that animal is not the fashion species at that time.
AND AMEY ZOO DO THIS TO STOP THE RESULTS OF PEOPLES WHIMS AND BAD HUSBANDRY BEING EUTHANASED FROM THEIR OWN POCKETS BE IT VET BILLS OR WHAT EVER TO PUT THE ANIMAL BACK ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY.
If I were Mark Amey and the staff at shop then i would endeavour to steer people on to the right path of good husbandry from day one rather than deal with it on day two when it all goes wrong


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Biggys said:


> I still think that if you have an axe to grind with Amey Zoo then get a BACK BONE and take it up With Mark instead of slating Mark and Amey Zoo on RFUK . If you felt that upset by what had happened then you should have just gone somewhere else.
> For ALL that have made negative comments Mark & the staff at Amey Zoo. The people that are left to deal with the fall out of what some other people think having exotic animals is a great idea at the time. But for what ever reason down the line just want their prize animals disposed of because of injurys due to bad husbandry or just because that animal is not the fashion species at that time.
> AND AMEY ZOO DO THIS TO STOP THE RESULTS OF PEOPLES WHIMS AND BAD HUSBANDRY BEING EUTHANASED FROM THEIR OWN POCKETS BE IT VET BILLS OR WHAT EVER TO PUT THE ANIMAL BACK ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY.
> If I were Mark Amey and the staff at shop then i would endeavour to steer people on to the right path of good husbandry from day one rather than deal with it on day two when it all goes wrong


I think its the way it is gone about that people has issues with, the unneeded rudeness/poor customer service when said rudeness happens.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and if he wasn't the arrogant and self righteous tit that people on this thread have said he is; then people might approach him for advice before day one.

If he's as bad as people have said on here then he needs the snot slapping out of him.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Berber King said:


> He does bear a striking similarity to Gary Glitter these days that i find disturbing.


Bahahaaaa! 



firebelliedfreak said:


> i have worked for mark and must say he is an awesome guy
> the gliders are kept in a semi wild state and not being handled
> i have however stroked them and they seem fine with the staff
> 
> ...


Tbh, I've dealt with stupid questions, and people refusing to listen day in day out for almost 10 years of my working life. I can honestly say that I've only come close to being rude to someone once - and we kept her custom!
You CAN stay professional and sort out problems at the same time - there's never any excuse for rudeness.

As Crownan said, I've also seen both sides, but I rarely talk to Mark if I'm in the shop, I've certainly never dared to mention that I've worked with reptiles after seeing the abuse that someone else got for mentioning it to him in conversation!!

I find the easiest part to play if you need to talk to him is "interested newbie that's read a lot and has very little experience" You get the best side of him then, and not so much talking down.

The only 'disagreement' we've had was over wether the dead rough green snake on the shop floor was actually dead or just lying like that "because they always do that, and the eyes sink in when they sleep".


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ally said:


> Bahahaaaa!
> 
> I find the easiest part to play if you need to talk to him is "interested newbie that's read a lot and has very little experience" You get the best side of him then, and not so much talking down.


nothing like pandering to someone ego is there?:-D hehe


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

photographymatt said:


> nothing like pandering to someone ego is there?:-D hehe


It pains me, but sometimes if you have a question, you just need an answer!


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ally said:


> It pains me, but sometimes if you have a question, you just need an answer!


I agree. I hate dealing with people like that. usually only have to do it online, odd to meet the same reaction in person.

I couldn't work full time(only a volunteer) at dogs trust as I have seen the bad cases and I think I would very angry if I met the causes of these cases. I would be angry and shout and rah. so..because I know that about myself, I don't work there...as the complaints to lack of customer service would get me fired

but saying that..I would be professional and prob wouldnt do anything as it wouldnt solve a prob, just cause bad feelings.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> and if he wasn't the arrogant and self righteous tit that people on this thread have said he is; then people might approach him for advice before day one.
> 
> If he's as bad as people have said on here then he needs the snot slapping out of him.


I take it by your comment you know him meko, certainly a fair response.

I went to his shop about 2 years ago.

Avoiding the negative comments i could make about him being a loud, opinionated and arrogant person i found his advice very lacking.

A boy and his mum was buying a Leopard gecko off him and he was selling them a set up also.

He stated, UV is more important to buy than a thermostat, the heatmat should be on the wall rather than the floor as when they burrow in the sand its more natural.

He was never rude, but i did get the opinion that he would be if anyone had the audacity to disagree with him.

I heard him big up himself about his TV work....

I really dont like people like him so ive not been back, to be fair his shop had a good variety of kit though.....


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

As others have said if you have an issue take it up with him directly.
I work in the building trade and to be honest I have never had a problem with him ,try working on a building site and then you will get abuse if you really want it.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Biggys said:


> I still think that if you have an axe to grind with Amey Zoo then get a BACK BONE and take it up With Mark instead of slating Mark and Amey Zoo on RFUK . If you felt that upset by what had happened then you should have just gone somewhere else.
> For ALL that have made negative comments Mark & the staff at Amey Zoo. The people that are left to deal with the fall out of what some other people think having exotic animals is a great idea at the time. But for what ever reason down the line just want their prize animals disposed of because of injurys due to bad husbandry or just because that animal is not the fashion species at that time.
> AND AMEY ZOO DO THIS TO STOP THE RESULTS OF PEOPLES WHIMS AND BAD HUSBANDRY BEING EUTHANASED FROM THEIR OWN POCKETS BE IT VET BILLS OR WHAT EVER TO PUT THE ANIMAL BACK ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY.


We do that too! I advise people that have bought gliders from AZ about how to care for their gliders properly. For a start he should not have sold a SINGLE glider as they are social animals. The OP should have been advised to have two gliders. 

Out of interest Jimmiepop, what did he advise you feed them? What supplements etc? Did he say anything about not keeping a single glider?



Biggys said:


> If I were Mark Amey and the staff at shop then i would endeavour to steer people on to the right path of good husbandry from day one rather than deal with it on day two when it all goes wrong


Most if not ALL specialist shops do that! If WE don't think you're capable of keeping a certain animal, or you're not willing to provide the animal with suitable housing then we simply refuse to sell you that animal. 

It's not about backbone - do you know Mark? He would argue that black is white and win because he is so loud and forceful with his arguements he shouts you down, he tells you that you are wrong, he belittles you and I tell you what, if he insulted my dad the way that he insulted an earlier person's father I would have sworn at him and walked out.

... and breathe!!! :lol2:


----------



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

hey i had to post a reply to tha post. firstly ive known mark at amey zoo for years, since i first moved down here, say 7 years ago. my first incounter with him *snip* but as the years have pass ive noticed the stupid customers who go in and it cant be easy putting up with that crap!! yea ok he should be more professional and what not but if people should do there research!!

hes a very good reliable person for advice and ive had much much worse comments from people on rfuk by far!! ok he may seem high and mighty but my god does he kno his stuff!! people can bitch and moan as much as they want about this but at the end of the day the customers should address the situation at the time instead of moaning on here. 

theres hundreds of ways you can look at this. ive been going to him for ages and the only problem ive had is mites but thats another story. hell happily return any animals and will help a customer all day long. i have a split view. ok he should be less....*snip* i also work on building site and daily i witness people with TERRIBLE attitudes!! site agents, qs, mds, plasterers, only difference is you can vent ure frustration in there tea or coffee at diner time!! 2 pack of viagra works a treat!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

scouseraver said:


> hey i had to post a reply to tha post. firstly ive known mark at amey zoo for years, since i first moved down here, say 7 years ago. my first incounter with him i was like wow what an asshole!! why is that guy such an ignorant bellend!! but as the years have pass ive noticed the stupid customers who go in and it cant be easy putting up with that crap!! yea ok he should be more professional and what not but if people should do there research!!


maybe they should do their research but if he talks down to people for not doing it, the first thing they're going to do is walk out of his shop and into another one where they won't get abuse.

If you can't be nice to idiots then you shouldn't have a customer facing job........... which is why i don't


----------



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

yea very true which is why i also dont have a customer facing job. also i just thought marks a yank, end of, theyre all like that!!!
:welcome:sorry, whats that you dont like my laws or customs?? :bash:
then get the **** outta ma country!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Been to Amey zoo a couple of times.....fantastic range of animals BUT mark does need to maybe be abit nicer, yes I know he must see plenty of plebs and it is nice to get a shop that tries to filter out the idiots and not see the ££££ signs, but at the same time I have seen him be very rude to people who have asked a simple question...surely its better to get people ask and give them a reply/advice than be rude, they go elsewhere and buy the wrong animal/equipment and get given the completly wrong advice.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

If someone, in the shop or in real life, asks me a question...if they want to learn, Ill answer it. Why not pass on our info to others who want to learn? Its how we grow as a people and have gone from lessen beings to what we are now.

Iv gone into shops before, been treated like rubbish, and gone elsewhere(and paid more) that had good customer service.

If people like mark carry on with their attitudes, then more people will go elsewhere. Either online or to shops who do give out the wrong advice. At best, it will mean mark's business suffers and in todays world...that means goodbye amey zoo. At worst, all the bad advice leads to animals suffering and gives more fuel to the antis to get what they want.

fine, he can be an ass


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

If this guy is so cheeky to so many people why hasn't he had at least an earful back by now? Is he hulk-size or something? :lol2:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

daikenkai said:


> If this guy is so cheeky to so many people why hasn't he had at least an earful back by now? Is he hulk-size or something? :lol2:


he shouts louder and louder and puffs up his chest. and thats to people who are nice and ask legit questions :-D


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

So he picks who to be cheeky to then? Ive seen something like him before in another pet shop, would be nice as pie to the people they knew would go ape at them then spoke to the quiet ones like they were idiots. Not nice.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

daikenkai said:


> So he picks who to be cheeky to then? Ive seen something like him before in another pet shop, would be nice as pie to the people they knew would go ape at them then spoke to the quiet ones like they were idiots. Not nice.


makes them feel good I suppose. 

pick on someone who fights back, wheres the fun in that?


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Seriously guys, I agree, let it go! Having a slagging match about him on here is gonna change nothing. Not to mention it is against the rules on here to personally attack a person or business. ( I'm surprised this thread has not been closed by a moderator yet, but then again they do tend to inconsistent whith stuff like this!! )

Also just want to add, he clearly doesn't do that much wrong as he does still have an open trading shop which seems to be busy every time I have popped in. 
He does share his knowledge and pas on what he knows but like has be said not to idiots, if you genuinly want to learn he will take the time to tell you.


----------

